# France in August



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all, we are going to be going to France around the 15th August 2012 and was wondering how busy the aires would be around that time of year as i have been told the french all go away around this time of year,we would be hoping to head towards the alsace region of France and be travelling for 2 weeks, reason for travelling this time of year is that i work in a school,any advice appreiciated
buy the way its are first trip to europe !!!!!!!


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

We travel the same time as i also work in a school, We have always found it to be no problem at all and have always had a relaxing and stress free break. Just drive off the ferry and see where you end up, that's half the fun just seeing where you end up and the little gems you find to stop at.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you plan to stop around 4pm you should not have too much trouble, otherwise check points of interest on TomTom and go to the next Aire.
Alan


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We travelled on that weekend this year, we were heading down past Nantes to the Vendee - we got caught in a traffic jam trying to get onto the peripherique at Nantes, we also got caught in a traffic jam at the payage at La Roche Sur Yon (which nullified the whole point of using the payage in the first place).

I feel we made the mistake of travelling towards the coast on a bank holiday weekend. It may be different heading into Alsace - unfortunately I'm not very familiar with that part of France (something I'm hoping to put right in future years).

I'd suggest a bit of forward planning insofar as looking at ways around major junctions and payage toll-booths.

MrWez


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Routes to the coast are busy in the summer, with traffic jams being encountered around the Rue Periphique in Paris in particular - avoid that part.

The coast area is busier than inland and most inland areas have natural lakes for swimming which have been approved - a very pleasant experience to use them, although not a lot of use if you like surfing!

Aires in popular areas will be busy, arriving by 4.00 improves your chances but you may well find they get crowded and there is not much space between units.

Municipal sites are frequent and usually very good and economic to use even if only for the odd night, they feature frequently in threads on here;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1061020.html#1061020

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-977268.html#977268

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1175310.html#1175310

to mention but a few!!

So, for a first time trip do not limit yourself to just one type of site, there are many others and they do not all have to cost a packet. Wild camping also takes place frequently - use the campsite database on here and the dongle from ODB as an extra resource to help you in your choice.

But do NOT plan exhaustively - much of the fun is following your nose and finding out where you end up, if one place is full or looks like somewhere you would not relax, move on and find somewhere else - there are many thousands to choose from!

Enjoy your visit - we did to such an extent that we moved here! 

Dave


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

We travel in August as well. As I too work in a school ( but NOT FOR LONG )  

We try and get into aires before mid afternoon as they do fill up fast.
Also, it gets VERY hot mid august (41deg C last year ).

Antonia


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*france*

That weekend is what we call the "last blast" weekend and is when the French, and most others are generally finishing up their holidays. After that weekend everything quietens down considerably we have found. EXCEPT at or around the coastal areas. We have never had a problem with traffic, except near the med where it is nearly always busy with traffic and even there if you time it right (eg, avoid weekends and peak hours) it can be doable.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

We shall be going the last week in August when most of mainland Europe is heading home. Its also cheaper on campsites.


norm


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

We also had no problems on aire availability last August although we were always on site by early afternoon. This gave us the benefit of exploring for the rest of the day before moving on again the following morning. The one occasion that we arrived at 8pm we couldn't find any space and ended up on a standard campsite.
We also used a couple of Castels sites which are excellent ( although expensive) if you have children. We pre-booked one before leaving the UK and booked another on-line whilst away. They gave our son the chance to make friends etc, the only negative of aires IMHO which are effectively car-parks. In fact in August we saw very few British vans on any of the aires that we visited, they are mainly full of French vans.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Alsace should be absolutely fine - in fact, everywhere but some of those ultra-popular coastal aires like St valery-en-Caux. We had a three week holiday in Alsace and the Black Forest region two years ago, also in August and staying at aires and Stellplaetze every night. We never had a problem finding anywhere. 

Our favorite was a very "unofficial" aire at Hunawihr. These are the coordinates:

48.179007,7.312088

Hunawihr is a very attractive, but often overlooked, Alsace village right in the middle of the vineyards. It has an unusual fortified church, and the little aire was just about 50 yards down from the church. No facilities of any sort, but always about five or six motorhomes there each night. We liked it so much we stayed three days, and we were always the only Brits.

We also had a three week aire holiday in the Loire region and Normandy last year, again in August. It helped to arrive by around late afternoon at some of the aires, but again we never had any real issues. 

You could also consider joining France Passion. They have some very quirky and interesting locations, and you should recoup the joining fee over a week or two.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We wait until the school brigade have cleared and go at the end of August via Dussledorf show for 3 days then back to La Belle France.
Never had a problem
C.


----------

